# Will Coding be Obsolete



## vjst222 (Apr 5, 2011)

So I have a question, does anyone think coding will be obsolete one day? I was talking to a few of my Dr friends...and they think eventually coding jobs won't exist. It kind of makes me wonder at times.  I know that a lot of the new EMR systems are really pushing people like medical records personal and transcriptionist out of jobs. I am really just wanting opinions.
 Thanks


----------



## joglesbee (Apr 5, 2011)

coding itself my become obsolete, but auditing will become huge because doctors can easily upcode everything with an EMR/EHR and get themselves in trouble.


----------



## RedBW1 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Coding is already  on the way to becoming  obsolete*

Yes, I beleive coding will be obsolete. Then we will have to find a new career field again. Software and technology improvements are already starting to put us out of business.. It is already happenning. I know of many doctors who have an iPad device they use during the office visit and when the visit is over, they hit the send button and the visit is already coded by the doctor. They have no need for a coder. The auditors will keep their job because they will still be needed, but they won't need anyone to sit down and code the office visits and submit bills for payment every day. It will be done when the patient walks out of the office.


----------



## vjst222 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. It makes me feel like " why did I waste my time going into this career." I do NOT like auditing and in my  opinion I have no motivation to go back to school to learn auditing. It is hard and I have a hard time understanding it. There is no one here at my facility that could help me. 
 The only thing that I am against is just because the Dr keys his information in there is no guarentee that the codes will be correct. Especially with the new ICD 10 coming out. Just because the Dr does the E/M coding doesn't mean the Diagnosis codes are going to be correct. 
 So I guess, I am praying I can keep a job.


----------



## BJanePla (Apr 12, 2011)

*Don't believe going obsolete*

I spoke to several people - some of which are in my AAPC monthly meeting.
In 2012 (date not sure) everyone will have to use the new ICD 10 codes.
From my understanding from them, many coders will retire because they will
not want to re-learn all the coding; as well as yearly people retireing.
Also, doctors may put codes in their little computers, BUT someone has to do
the billing, appeals, and denials; which is US/YOU/ME. Hope that helps some/


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 12, 2011)

ICD-10 is mandatory coding for visit that occur on or after OCt 1 2013.  As far as the computer assigning the codes, you should check out the accuracy.  Most of the time the codes assigned are incorrect.  They is no way yet for a computer to evaluate the documentation for code assignment, they work off of key word assignment and many times that is incorrect.  Coders are still needed to correctly assign the dx codes to the claim.  All claims should be verified with the documentation prior to submission.


----------



## vjst222 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, I always like to hear everyone's opinions on this subject. I had also read somewhere where there will be a lot of coder's go ahead and retire in 2013. I just hope I can pass the new test to keep my credentials because I am going to need my job for quite sometime.


----------

